# Restored neighbors family mower



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

He is a huge Denver Broncos fan, so his wife asked me to not only restore it, but add some Bronco flair as well. Will post some pics as well, but here is the teaser video (with a VO from his 5 yo daughter!). 















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the for lev! Nicely done!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know which impressed me more, the tractor or the video? Nice job on both!


----------

